# Rice milk - guess its constipating??



## spirit4ever (Nov 4, 2004)

My dd is 11 months and has an intolerance to dairy and soy, so I give her some rice milk, she really likes it (really meaning will drink about 2oz!) but I guess cause its rice will be constipating???

She is becoming quit the picky eater so its hard to get any fiber foods into her!


----------



## spirit4ever (Nov 4, 2004)

bump.....


----------



## NaturallyPeachey (Jan 23, 2008)

i give DS rice milk too but I haven't found it to be constipating but he's a good eater/drinker so it's just a drop in the bucket for him. You might want to post over in the allergy forum. they might have a better idea.


----------



## mamadebug (Dec 28, 2006)

My son has am intolerance to dairy, so we have done rice milk for a while now. He drank quite a bit of it, and was never constipated. He did, and does, eat a lot of fruit, though.


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

It may just be coincidental and nothing as a result of the rice milk. Since she isn't consuming very much fiber, I would look more at that than the rice milk. Try to give her the choice between 2 or 3 high fiber foods several times per day. She will hold the power to choose what she wants, and no matter her choice, it will be a healthy one. Even if she only takes one bite, it will be beneficial and should help with the constipation.

What is a typical day of food consumption for her?


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

Is your baby getting constipated, or are you afraid that it MIGHT happen with the rice milk?

In general, rice milk isn't very constipating because there's a great deal of water and very little rice starch. But there are a few individuals who are allergic or sensitive to rice and can get constipated from even a tiny amount.

Fiber isn't the only way to prevent or treat constipation. Fats help keep the GI system moving as well. Some people even find that fiber makes things worse! Our bodies are all different. I would just keep on offering her a variety of whole foods, and not worry about her fiber intake.

It's fine to give rice milk to your LO if she tolerates it well and if she enjoys it- but truly, she doesn't need any milk at all besides breastmilk.


----------



## ann_of_loxley (Sep 21, 2007)

Quote:

It's fine to give rice milk to your LO if she tolerates it well and if she enjoys it- but truly, she doesn't need any milk at all besides breastmilk.
Deffinatly! - Especially at that age!...And she probably really likes the rice milk because it tastes sweet just like breastmilk (yeah, ive tried my own







hehe). We are dairy free for ethical reasons (and soya free for fertility reasons hehe) - so rice milk is what we have in our house and DS has never had a constipation issue with it.

I also wouldn't worry about her being a 'picky eater'. Even if she were _jus__t_ having breastmilk and nothing else at this age, she would be fine!


----------



## slgt (Feb 21, 2007)

Just a quick note - you may have already done so, but check the sugar content of your rice milk. Unless you are buying unsweetened, a lot of the alternative "milks" (rice, soy, hemp, almond, etc.) are all very high in sugar. Not related to constipating, but just something that is easy to miss if you are trying to keep your LO's sugar intake down in general. Most, if not all, varieties are available in a plain/unsweetened form.


----------



## spirit4ever (Nov 4, 2004)

Her typical day starts with toast and i try to get some fruit into her! she snacks with the daycare kids, so cheerios or crackers, lunch is often veggies, sweet pot, sometimes chicken. Supper is often what we are having but is difficult because of her allergies sometimes.

She is not constipated now, I was worrie she MIGHT get constipated!!!!! And she does nurse A LOT, like a few times an hour, 24/7. BUt she also enjoys some of the rice milk. Thanks for your replies!


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Her diet sounds perfectly fine. I wouldn't change a thing (well, I avoid Cheerios as I like understanding the names of ingredients and crackers as the majority have HFCS and some even have sugar, but that is a personal choice!







) and I wouldn't worry about constipation either. Constipation is linked with milk due to the dairy which rice milk has none!

ETA: You would be surprised at how many foods have a moderate to high amount of fiber in them. I Googled "high fiber foods" -- this is a website that came up, but there were many others.


----------

